# Is this a hooked rug?



## debodun (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 124031



sure looks like it


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 124031


I think so .. would like to see the back, close-up.


----------



## gennie (Sep 23, 2020)

I would have to look closely at the stitch.  It looks like either hooked or needlepoint.  If the top is smooth I'd say needlepoint.  If slightly fuzzy and you can brush up a nap, I'd say hooked?


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2020)

Here are close-ups of the front and back.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

It looks hooked to me ..


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks, Pinky.


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2020)

Can you believe I had that out at my sale and it didn't sell? I was only asking $3 for it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

That's an extremely low price. What are the dimensions?
Here's a close-up of the back of a latch-hook rug sample.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2020)

People sometimes expect to get things at a yard sale for a quarter, no matter what it is.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2020)

I had one of a country scene with a red barn in it. I did sell that one for $3, bit the woman that bought it at first asked if I'd accept $1. No way!

I put the cardinal one up for sale on Marketplace and FB Online Garage sale - no nibbles.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> What are the dimensions?
> 
> View attachment 124042



I put the dimensions in the first photo.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> That's an extremely low price.



Like Phoenix said, people don't want to pay over $1 for anything at a tag sale. I never understood that. If something is worth $20 in an antique shop, it's intrinsic value should be the same at any venue.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2020)

An antique shop is paying rent & maintenance & taxes.  Maybe even for an employee.  Negotiating a price is even expected there. 

If one of your items is desired, the shopper will buy it but they may try to haggle first.  Frankly, I don’t if the price is fair, but some people consider it part of the game. 

I would have bought those bells you sold.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Like Phoenix said, people don't want to pay over $1 for anything at a tag sale. I never understood that. If something is worth $20 in an antique shop, it's intrinsic value should be the same at any venue.


I don't think so.  Shops have heavy overhead.  You are not a store and have no overhead.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

I made this latch hook rug/wall hanging  some years back.. It's on the wall of my laundry room these days.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I made this latch hook rug/wall hanging  some years back.. It's on the wall of my laundry room these days.
> 
> View attachment 124134


gorgeous! I love cardinals.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> gorgeous! I love cardinals.



The coloring is so bright.  I love that.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 124031




Those are pretty.  You should hang them up.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 24, 2020)

Here are some rugs ive been working on for years. I may finish them this year.    I guess I can upload only one picture at a time.  This is the backside

I went to a hooker that got into teaching and making her own hooks after a serious car accident. She started out with rug hook kits and decided she wanted to the old fashion thats made with wool strips. You can also use nice think yarn. See pictures. The Santa is the original old fashion wool strip rug and the other one is from thick yarn.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 24, 2020)

Front side


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 24, 2020)

This is a partial picture of the one Im making with big yarn


----------

